# Offset Binding Discs... Laterally!?



## CMCM (Dec 29, 2013)

I was thinking about binding positions and angles and... then I had one more that I have not found posted online.
I have discs that have 2 slots for the screws like "l l" so the discs can move forward and back along the length of the foot. This would then put more toe or heel out depending on the adjustment.

I was thinking that it might be good to put the back foot with more toe out and the front with more heel to point the body a little more toward the nose of the board.

Anyone try this moving of the discs?? I have looked online, but I can't find anything about it. Perhaps this is my discovery? Perhaps it's a really bad idea? One of those!

thanks,
cmcm


ps. I am pretty new to snowboarding- riding goofy, but with a mirrored duck stance at the moment. I have tried putting the back foot more "normal", but it feels a bit unnatural the few times I tried it. However, I have trouble making small turns and require a lot of width on the slope to feel "safe".


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Center your feet on the board. Since you should initiate turns with your front foot, being off center will make it harder to leverage your board torsionally.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What he said. If you have your foot off-centered, you're asking for a world of difficulty. The disk slot can be used to adjust the binding position fore-aft or left-right, whichever you feel you need more. Some manufacturers supply a disk that has an L shaped slot so you can do both.

Instead, play with your stance width and binding angles to find something that feels more natural. And your problem with needing a lot of space is pretty much normal for beginners.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes center your boot. I once centered my binding which made my heels stick way out which made my heelside turns super sensitive while I had to really work to turn toeside. Who knows if putting one binding way too forward would even it out. It doesn't seem like there would be any advantage to doing that. Why don't you try it out and tell us how it rode?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

the purpose of that disk is so you can move the binding and get it centered perfectly...


----------



## CMCM (Dec 29, 2013)

I tried it with a substantial positive angle on both feet- not bad.
It was not very comfortable in other stances, but if you only go in one direction, it seemed to help control a bit and I was able to do smaller turns more comfortably than with a duck stance.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CMCM said:


> I tried it with a substantial positive angle on both feet- not bad.
> It was not very comfortable in other stances, but if you only go in one direction, it seemed to help control a bit and I was able to do smaller turns more comfortably than with a duck stance.


You could talk to Neni about it. She runs considerable positive angles IIRC. It's all personal preference really.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CMCM said:


> but with a mirrored duck stance at the moment. I have tried putting the back foot more "normal", but it feels a bit unnatural the few times I tried it. However, I have trouble making small turns and require a lot of width on the slope to feel "safe".


How you have stance now, with the ducked stance is all good.

Stand on the floor, no board on your feet, in the stance you have right now.

Now turn both feet a little more towards the front. 
*The key is doing both feet*
Turning only your back foot is pigeon toe-ing yourself.
Even if your not actually pigeon toed, that's what it's gonna feel like.

I turned my front foot back too much a couple weeks ago.
My stance wasn't pigeon toed, but it sure felt like it.

I couldn't even finish the run, I tried riding it out switch but it hurt too much.
Had to stop mid run & fix it.


TT


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll hazard a guess he has union bindings, where the booklet (atleast in my 2014 forces) tells you to mount the discs with the channel running parallel to the rails and never says anything else. I have mine mounted my channels mounted at a 90 degree angle to centre the foot and it works excellent.


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

check out this vid about stance, angles and disks: FLOW Snowboarding | Video


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I though the slots are supposed to be on the board like this "=". the reason being is your bindings are more subject to forces in the direction your boots are. having it in = would stop the binding from loosening.


----------



## CMCM (Dec 29, 2013)

kwillo said:


> I'll hazard a guess he has union bindings, where the booklet (atleast in my 2014 forces) tells you to mount the discs with the channel running parallel to the rails and never says anything else. I have mine mounted my channels mounted at a 90 degree angle to centre the foot and it works excellent.


I have "RIDE" bindings and discs that look like this... http://images.the-house.com/rome-converter-disks-bk-07-zoom.jpg ... but mine are metal not plastic.

The channels "l l" are 90 degrees to the length of the board. I thought this was normal, no? I got this board used and that's how is was when I bought it and the bindings were on it.

As a newbie to snowboarding/skiing, this is the first time I have watched the Winter Olympics with any understanding of what they are doing.

I notice that the racing "speed" snowboarders had exceptionally positive angles but the half-pipe snowboarders have their feet with much less of an angle and/or duck.

For the racing style stance, I think this offset gives a little bit of stability rather than putting one foot directly behind the other.


----------



## CMCM (Dec 29, 2013)

*knee pain... proceed at your own risk*

yeah, so about one full hour on this stance gave me knee pain.
too bad because making smaller turns was easier. going on narrower areas felt safer.
not sure if it is the stance itself, or just that when you fall you get twisted a bit. with a duck stance you land flat on your back or chest and your legs don't really move much, but when you fall with this position, you still land on your back or chest and the knees try to move, but your feet are still in that same position.

going back to duck stance!


----------

